# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  xin hỗ trợ về artcam

## zinken2

Khi làm file xong trong Ảtcam 2008 khi save file cho máy cnc chạy phần mền NC V5 thì xuất đuôi nc. nhưng có quá nhiều đuôi nc , mong mọi người đã dùng, hoặc am hiểu về vấn đè này hỗ trợ mình với. thank các bác đã đọc tin và mong sớm nhận được hỗ trợ

----------


## thaodaitu

Hơi khó hiểu với câu hỏi của bạn. Chắc là bạn muốn xuất code ra file .nc để cho V5 chạy à?

----------

zinken2

----------


## suu_tam

Ý bác đó hỏi là chọn cái poss nào.

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Hơi khó hiểu với câu hỏi của bạn. Chắc là bạn muốn xuất code ra file .nc để cho V5 chạy à?


thank bác.
ý mình là:
mình mới cài artcam 2008 vào máy để làm file cho máy cnc, khi làm file xong lúc chọn duôi file ( vd mach2 cnc, laken nc...) save để đổ vào máy chạy ( máy cnc chạy ncstudio v5) có rất nhiều đuôi nc , mình đã chọn thử vài đuôi nc nhưng ko ổn (cái thì máy nhânj nhưng chạy ko đúng, cái thì máy ko nhận) cho mình hỏi:
1.  các đuôi mạc định trong artcam 2008 có duôi nc nào tương thích với NCstudio v5 ko? và cụ thể tên nó là gì.
2. Nếu các đuôi đó ko có thì phải tạo gcod mới đuôi nc hay sao và ad vào art cam như thế nào.
thank

----------


## thaodaitu

Bạn kiểm tra lại đuôi nào phù hợp cho ncstudio rồi chỉnh sửa gcode trong artcam thành đuôi như vậy

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Bạn kiểm tra lại đuôi nào phù hợp cho ncstudio rồi chỉnh sửa gcode trong artcam thành đuôi như vậy


vấn đề là có khoảng 20 gcod có duôi nc, bác nào đã sẵn có tên gcod duôi nc mà đang dùng ổn định thì cho mình tên nó với. thank ( hiện tại mình đang phải sử dụng duôi tap nhưng khi mở file trong nc phải thêm 1 thao tác chon all file thì file đuôi tap mới hiện ra)

----------


## thaodaitu

Các file gcode trong artcam đều ổn cả. Chỉ có đoạn đâu và cuối chương trình có thể chưa phù hợp nên với máy của bạn. Tóm lại, bạn gửi 1  file gcode mà máy bạn đang chạy ổn định, thì mọi người mới biết sửa file code cho bạn

----------

zinken2

----------


## phuong786

mình đang dùng ARTCAM 9, xuất đuôi G-Code(mm).tap add vào nc v5 chạy OK bác thử xem sao.
Ps: Có phải nick bác Chương không vậy, lâu nay bác có khỏe không, làm ăn phát đạt chứ ?

----------

zinken2

----------


## suu_tam

- Bác chủ là muốn hỏi chọn post nào ở ArtCAM xuất ra file cho V5.
- Bác chủ đang chọn file .tap ra là dùng OK nhưng bị bất tiện là mở file .tap cứ phải chọn view all file type, bác chủ muốn nội dung ra như thế nhưng tên file là .nc
=> Nghĩa là bác chủ cần biết là chọn cái gì để ra nội dung như file .tap kia nhưng là đuôi nc. Hoặc không chỉ bác chủ cách để sửa cái post .tap đó để nó ra thành .nc

----------

zinken2

----------


## CKD

1. Việc đầu tiên là tìm được cái post nào chạy Ok nhất. Việc sửa cái .tap thành .nc không khó.
2. Hiểu rỏ được cú pháp Code của NCStudio thì việc tạo file cho nó không bị lỗi cũng không khó.

Chung quy cả 1 hay 2 thì đều phải biết về post của ArtCAM.
- out ra file có phần mở rộng là gì có trong post. Hiệu chỉnh cái này sẽ có mở rộng như ý muốn.
- out ra lệnh gcode nào cũng do post. Hiệu chỉnh cái này NC sẽ chạy mà không báo lỗi.

Tiện đây cũng xin góp ý theo kinh nghiệm thế này: NC không nhận lệnh F, S. Nếu có có thể báo lỗi.

Ý trên là từ một đứa không dùng ArtCAM & NC cho hay.

----------

zinken2

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Khi làm file xong trong Ảtcam 2008 khi save file cho máy cnc chạy phần mền NC V5 thì xuất đuôi nc. nhưng có quá nhiều đuôi nc , mong mọi người đã dùng, hoặc am hiểu về vấn đè này hỗ trợ mình với. thank các bác đã đọc tin và mong sớm nhận được hỗ trợ


Bác lên youtube của bác mạnh duy ở Nghệ An xem là biết. Bác đó am hiểu về artcam, cũng là thành viên 4room. Thường thì em hay chọn dạng đuôi .nc trước có chữ mm thay vì inch

----------


## zinken2

chânthành cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm và hỗ trợ. mình đã xử lý xong sự vụ này rồi. cách thức đại loại như bác CKD đã nói, những post mặc định có trong artcam 2008 cần sửa đôi chút rồi cop đè lên là có 1 post ok.( tiện đây cũng cảm ơn bác socola nhiều nghe)
thank

----------


## suu_tam

> Tiện đây cũng xin góp ý theo kinh nghiệm thế này: NC không nhận lệnh F, S. Nếu có có thể báo lỗi.
> 
> Ý trên là từ một đứa không dùng ArtCAM & NC cho hay.


V5 không nhận các lệnh khoan.
Còn các lệnh về mill cơ bản thì đủ bác ạ. Đương nhiên F với S thì là cái tối thiểu nhất mà g-code phải có nên không thể nó không hiểu được ạ.
Có cái trong cài đặt nó có tùy chọn là bỏ qua F hay S khai báo trong file. Mà chỉ chạy F, S mình đặt chung. Nhưng không phải là nó không biết F, S ạ.

----------

saudau

----------

